# I Dont Want to Stop But..



## navidad (Dec 13, 2011)

My boyfriend and I have been together for almost two years. We had a long distance relationship for about six months until he moved to my city. What can I say, our relationship has been magical since the day we met and have a great relationship.

I remember the day he told me he love me. it was the perfect moment and on top of that he said "Ive never been in love before , this is my first time".

Couple months ago, he told he wasnt sure about if he really loved me and wanted to stop. I agreed. But we continue our relationship living in the same house as a couple and I tried to "forget". It hurted me so much.

All this time we ve had a nice relationship but I am always waiting for him to say "I love you" like he used to say it before. I asked him last week "I want to hear the words I love you, its important to me". He said "But I dont know what love means". Its just so odd, he acts likes he loves me, he take cares of me, affectionate, he is so fun, patience, he thinks i am the most beautiful women in the world even when i don't wear make up. i don't understand... We are soo close!He doesnt drink, he comes from work to home because he cant wait to spend time with me, he is just such a great guy, anyways.. Then he added "I think you want something serious and I am just not ready". I dont know whats going on in our relationship. Why is he saying that, I mean, we never talked about the future together before, maybe he is just being honest and meaning that I shouldnt expect more from him? Perhaps I am being blind and he in fact, has no feelings for me? I thanked him for being honest and that I was going to move away by myself. He got crazy and said he didnt want me to go, he wants me to stay with him. Whats going on here? help!


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

You dont give your ages. But at one time you will have to get him to make his mind up. You seem to be scared of losing him and prefer how it is now than that. He knows this as well. So you have to really make your mind up what you want.


----------

